

Why to be excited for the Xoon over the Galaxy Tabs - dillon

After doing tons of research on the Galaxy Tabs that are going to be released shortly I have already decided that the Xoom is better and it's very simple why.<p>Google is a great company who makes unmatchable software. I'm not saying Samsung makes crap products, in fact I'd say all of the hardware manufacturers makes pretty good phones and tablets.<p>Hardware producers, should produce hardware, and leave the coding to Google. The Galaxy Tabs "features" software that Samsung made. Earth to Samsung, you make fantastic hardware, you should spend more of your resources on better hardware and less software. If not, use those resources to make better drivers if you're so concerned with software. Believe it or not drivers can make huge differences with user experience. Anyways, I have yet to buy an Android tablet and it will probably be a Xoom because from the looks the hardware specs look roughly the same, the difference is that the Xoom is untouched by Motorola, which makes it a better tablet.<p>Keep in mind I also know that the Tabs will have 3.1 and the Xoom is on 3.0, that's how strongly I feel about manufacturers touching software that they shouldn't touch.
======
simonh
>...that's how strongly I feel about manufacturers touching software that they
shouldn't touch.

But not enough to actually buy a Xoom yet. So not all that strongly then.

Written on my iPad.

